# Neutering



## bflores (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 6 month old GSD and I dont know the affects of neutering i am an extremely active person, i love to go running hiking, or anything that involves exerting energy, this is one of the reasons why i got a GSD, but im scared if i neuter him he will get or become less active than before is this true?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

double no


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Triple no!!

Chance was neutered at 6 months old (Rescued from animal control so it was in the contract) and he was SUPER active. He ran alongside my bike EVERY DAY 6-10 miles, went for 1-2 hour walk/jogs with me in the evenings, he did herding, he enjoyed the dog park where he could run around with his friends, during the warmer months it was a rare day he didn't go swimming, we played fetch/frisbee each day, ect. If neutering slowed him down any then I'm glad he was neutered because I don't know what I'd have done with any more energy than he had! :wild:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Quadruple no!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

-Whatever the term for 5 is- no! That's why one of the myths about them gaining weight came about. 
When a male is intact, the testosterone burns calories. When that's taken away, and the dog gets to lounge around all day, then no extra calories are being burned.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Konotashi said:


> -Whatever the term for 5 is- no! .


Quintuple!


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

No way


----------



## Misunderstood (Feb 4, 2012)

Echoing no no no. Unless you are using him as a stud there is no reason. It may lessen aggression but not energy. Don't confusion aggression with protective.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IF he's got exceptional sex drives neutering him could quench the urge to escape & roam. But if true, that's a good thing. A GSD, whether intact or altered, is an active breed & thrives on physical activity. IF that's your only concern with neutering you can put it to rest. 

Note too, that most inactive dogs will perk up & eagerly accompany their owners jogging, hiking, running etc unless their physiology impedes 'em, ie English Bulldogs. A neighbor's Basset Hound gave the appearance of a furry slug, but happily romped & ran for hours with Cochise, my old Sibe. Although the Basset never demanded the exercise, when given the chance he relished it. I suspect this is true of many so called inactive dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think there would be ANY issue on that end. You may want to read the threads about pros and cons of neutering as well as timing for neutering (pup or young adult)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Not less active. It is perfectly fine to neuter now if you're concerned about him meeting up with females in heat while you're out and about.
PS. The Basset hound = lazy dog thing is a complete myth! People overfeed them which is awful and may contribute to bad joints and sluggishness, but the last 4-5 we've had here have been slender and complete terrors


----------

